# HID's in halogen housings. What can I (or my local pd) do?



## goz (Feb 13, 2009)

Let's say I'm driving down the road and I'm blinded by some ricer in his Doge Ram pickup (or maybe ricenecker.. I'm not to sure what to call a ricer in a pickup.)

Anyway it is blindingly obvious that he decided to drop a set of ebay hid's into his halogen housings with complete disregard for anyone else on the road. Now I'm talking about lighting that's almost bright enough to cause brush fires on both sides of the road and it's hard to drive by him with out looking away or sheilding your eyes. 

So what I'm getting at is if I call my local PD with the make,model and tag will the driver get a fix-it ticket or am I just waisting everyones time?

TIA,
Goz


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

goz said:


> or am I just waisting everyones time?


pretty much.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

You're pretty much wasting your time - you might as well complain to the RMV - and even then, you probably won't get any results.


----------



## goz (Feb 13, 2009)

KEVDEMT said:


> pretty much.


Great.. That's what I figured.

Well maybe someone will go "hammer time" one night after they get run off the road by one of these idiots.

Goz



frank said:


> You're pretty much wasting your time - you might as well complain to the RMV - and even then, you probably won't get any results.


What about safety inspection? It can't be legal to pass a vehicle with a light pattern like that can it? I mean I know it's possible to get a car to "pass" but if they get pulled over can the inspection station on the sticker be held responsible for it or can the sticker be revoked if it now fails Safety?

It just seems odd to me that someone can get pulled over for having their high beams on with oncoming traffic but if someone has a complaint about a light output pattern (which if put to the test by safety inspection guidelines will fail) that nothing can be done about it.

Goz


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Hey ass wipe? I drive a Dodge Ram, How does that make me a ******* or Ricenecker?


Nah, that just makes you like the dancin' guy from "Deliverance" 8O

I think he meant that it was pretty ricer to put HID's in a vehicle not initially designed for them, at least that was my interpretation.

HID's in a housing meant only for normal light bulbs sends stray light out everywhere. I suppose one could cite him for noncompliant aftermarket equipment, but then again, I could run into a cinderblock wall as fast as I could and get better results than the MA. court system would give.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey USMP...you were a ******* BEFORE you got the truck


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Do you like apples?
> 
> *I got her number!!*
> 
> How do you like them apples? :fu2:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Good Will Hunting!


Damon is a douche..


----------

